# Cummins 12v manual trans?



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know if there is a manual trans opt for a cummins 12v or a aftermarket one , adapt kit or ?? ...would like a 6 speed?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

No six speed but yeah you can buy the old ones with a stick


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

welj31;741064 said:


> Anyone know if there is a manual trans opt for a cummins 12v or a aftermarket one , adapt kit or ?? ...would like a 6 speed?


The Cummins 12, 24 and Common Rail blocks are all virtually identical, so pretty much all transmisssions that were available to Dodge from 1989 will fit.

Including the mighty New Venture Gear NV-5600 Six speed transmission, which was available around the year 2000 on all 2001 High Output Cummins turbodiesels, which is what is sitting in my driveway right now.

This is a huge manuel transmission with an iron case that weighs in the neighborhood of 500 pounds. Living behind a Cummins turbodiesel isn't an easy task and mine has to follow my 550 horsepower Twin Turbocharged Cummins everyday.

Modified Cummins Diesels are seriously devoid of a sense of humor.http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&prev=/images?q=Scheid+diesel&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You could get 12v's with a nv4500 (5spd) from the factory between 94 and 98.5. Before that they were a getrag 5spd. Durring the early 24v you also had the nv4500 and then the nv5600 around 01 as ProSeasons said. So if you really wanted to, you could find an nv5600 and swap it where the nv4500 used to be. I'm not sure what other work would be needed other then obviously changing the transmissions. Going by the mechanical background of the 12v I can't imagine it would be to hard.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The day my auto fries in my 95'... the NV4500 is going in !


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not that easy to change over FYI


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;743706 said:


> Not that easy to change over FYI


Why would it be super hard?

Should be pretty simple I'd think if you had a donor truck or access to one. The trans was offered as a stock option so that knocks out a lot of the fab work needed to make it fit and work. It should just come down to switching components over I'd think.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark13;743800 said:


> Why would it be super hard?
> 
> Should be pretty simple I'd think if you had a donor truck or access to one. The trans was offered as a stock option so that knocks out a lot of the fab work needed to make it fit and work. It should just come down to switching components over I'd think.


Yeah, Mark's right. The sledpuller types love the big manuel trannys and switch 'em out all the time.

It's the Cummins/ Allison 1000 automatics that are a real bear to swap out, with the stand alone controller and programming in all 6 forward gears and both reverse gears....

....but those Cummins Allys are out there, too!


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

BigDave12768;743706 said:


> Not that easy to change over FYI


It really isnt that hard to do the swap. I did it on my truck after I cooked the auto towing every weekend. I did the swap in a day and a half Worst part of the swap is taking out and installing the new trans the rest is easy. I had all the parts I needed as I bought them off a guy going the other way. The pedals/ hydraulics bolt up then cut a whole in the floor for the shifter and your good to go. Only other thing you might need to do is swap the input shaft on the transfer case if you dont buy the manual transfer case as the splines are different. You can go as far as swapping steering columns and wiring harnesses but its really not needed. unless you have the parts sitting there.


----------

